# 189 visa - Payslips ?



## rocky26 (Feb 16, 2015)

hi guys,
This is Arun,
I submitted EOI with 65 points, 189 skilled independent visa.
I have got 7 in IELTS and 1 year of experience. I got my ACS accessed and got experience letter but do not have payslips for it.
Is the payslips mandatory or should I go with 60 points instead of 65? 
help me plz.
Thank you


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

rocky26 said:


> hi guys,
> This is Arun,
> I submitted EOI with 65 points, 189 skilled independent visa.
> I have got 7 in IELTS and 1 year of experience. I got my ACS accessed and got experience letter but do not have payslips for it.
> ...


How were you able to claim 5 points for 1 year experience? As far as I know, you need a minimum of 3 years AFTER the deduction of a specified number of years (which varies according to your qualification) by ACS, to be eligible to claim points.


----------



## rocky26 (Feb 16, 2015)

hi,
Sorry, I forgot to mention that I have 1 year of experience in Australia and I also did my Masters over there. So I have 5 points for 1 year of Australian exp. I could not get 7 in IELTS when I was there.
So I returned India to do my IELTS and now I have 7 and applying it from offshore.
I got my ACS assessed for that 1 year. 
But as I do not have my payslips properly, I am afraid to apply for 65 points. do you think ACS and Experience letter should be fine? or immigration would ask for payslips too ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

You definitely need *proof of your salary* to claim points. Instead of bank statements, tax return documents and bank statements should also do. 

I'm just wondering... what kind of ACS assessment did you get? _Post Australian Study Skills Assessment_ or _Temporary Graduate - 485_? According to the Summary of Criteria, ACS usually deducts 1 year of work experience from Australian graduates if they want to apply for a skilled migration visa:



> 1 year relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant qualification or completion of an ACS Professional Year Program


In that case you won't be able to claim work experience points. Check your ACS result letter!


----------



## rocky26 (Feb 16, 2015)

I did work for 1 year in Australia after my post graduate studies.
So I got my ACS assessed with that 1 year.
So I got 5 points for my experience.
Now I got my invitation few days before with 65points. ACS does not ask for payslips, they just verify the experience letter from the employee. So I am just wondering whether the immi will ask for payslips or they will just go with ACS as I have already got my 1 year assessed. 

My real problem is : I have my payslips, but I have for few months and not for other few months. I asked my employee, but he said payslips cannot be generated again. So I am worried whether to accept this invitation with 65 points or to cancel it and re apply for 60 points.

MY bank statements can prove my pay but still my employee has never paid on the same date of every month. for instance my first pay is on 2nd of a month and then next month he would have forgot to pay, so he will pay my 2 salaries together after 2 months. will immigration search for my pay in bank statements. ? hope you got what I said .


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

> So I got my ACS assessed with that 1 year.


Yes, but what is the "deemed skilled" date in your ACS result letter? Are you sure you can claim points for that year and that ACS did not deduct it? 

You don't need payslips for every single month - if a a couple are missing but you have bank statements that match the income, you should be fine. You can filter/highlight the incoming payment. By the way, at the end of the year you should have received a _PAYG payment summary_. That would also show you annual income.


----------



## rocky26 (Feb 16, 2015)

I got ACS on 6-jan -2015 and valid for 2 years. 
ACS for 1 year exp - computer network and system engineer. (263111)
What do u mean by ACS did not deduct it ?

I got the PayG summary. 
do immigration do any document verification before applying visa? I mean do they help in checking the documents. ? should i send an email to them in asking for help regarding my document verifications? .


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

My bad, I found the relevant passage in the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines: 



> The skill level requirement date for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment will be noted as the completion date of the relevant Australian degree. Suitable employment completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree will be eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.


So yes, apparently you can claim points for that year. Good for you - its' different with overseas qualifications .

Regarding proof of salary: If you have the PAYG summary (which shows how much you earned in total and that you paid taxes), plus most of the payslips and bank statements, then I don't think you should be worried. I'd go ahead and apply.


----------



## rocky26 (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed (Feb 13, 2015)

rocky26 said:


> hi guys,
> This is Arun,
> I submitted EOI with 65 points, 189 skilled independent visa.
> I have got 7 in IELTS and 1 year of experience. I got my ACS accessed and got experience letter but do not have payslips for it.
> ...


I wonder about your 65 points but on the other hand you need to show the pay slips as it will be your supporting documents of the employer and the company u worked or working. If its current company then you can show your bank statement too.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

When I applied for the visa, I had already left the company that I worked with. I just submitted my salary transfer records from the bank, and that proved to be totally sufficient.


----------

